# Sai lầm nhiều người mắc phải khi mua nệm



## Nguyen Lynh (17/4/19)

Chọn mua nệm thế nào tốt nhất? Đây là câu hỏi của rất nhiều người có nhu cầu mua nệm quan tâm đến. Tuy nhiên ít ai đặt vấn đề ngược lại: Sai lầm khi chọn nệm là gì, điều này tưởng chừng vô nghĩa nhưng nếu không chú ý nghĩa là bạn đang làm hại sức khỏe bản thân. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu các Sai Lầm Nhiều Người Mắc Phải Khi Mua Nệm để từ đó rút ra kinh nghiệm khi chọn nệm nhé.






Sai Lầm Nhiều Người Mắc Phải Khi Chọn Mua Nệm​
*Chọn nệm theo kinh nghiệm của người khác*
Về thể chất của mỗi người thì không ai giống ai.  Đôi khi tấm nệm thoải mái với người này nhưng lại gây khó chịu cho người khác. Người có vai và hông nhạy cảm nên chọn nệm mềm trong khi người tỏa nhiều nhiệt lúc ngủ nên chọn nệm hơi cứng và thoáng. Tư thế ngủ quen thuộc của bạn là yếu tố rất quan trọng để quyết định bạn nên chọn loại đệm nào. Một tấm nệm tối ưu cho bạn chính là tấm nệm có thể thỏa mãn các nhu cầu của cơ thể bạn, chứ không phải là của người khác.

*Mua một tấm nệm quá chắc chắn*
Nhiều người nghĩ rằng nệm càng cứng, càng chắc thì càng tốt. Thực ra, một tấm nệm cứng cáp chắc chắn quá có thể gây đau vùng vai và hông, hạn chế sự tuần hoàn của máu, không nâng đỡ được các đường cong cơ thể bạn, có thể gây đau lưng.

*Thử quá nhiều nệm*
Bạn cần phải ngồi và nằm thử để chọn được chiếc nệm tương ứng với sở thích. Tuy nhiên, thử quá nhiều loại nệm khác nhau có thể gây nhiễu loạn phân tích, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp và bối rối, giống như khi ta nếm thử quá nhiều rượu vang, sẽ không còn phân biệt được hương vị của các loại nữa. Tốt nhất trước khi đi mua nệm, bạn nên tham khảo qua các phân tích sản phẩm trên mạng internet, chọn ra khoảng vài ba loại phù hợp với giá tiền cũng như yêu cầu về chất lượng sản phẩm. Sau đó nằm thử mỗi nệm khoảng 15 phút với các tư thế khác nhau để chọn ra được tấm nệm khiến bạn cảm thấy thoải mái vfa thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất khi nằm.

*Mua theo thương hiệu*
Sản phẩm của những thương hiệu nổi tiếng thường có giá không rẻ, nhưng chất lượng chưa hẳn đã tương xứng. Khi mua nệm, thay vì tập trung vào thương hiệu, tốt hơn bạn nên chú ý đến chính sản phẩm, chất liệu và tính năng hỗ trợ nâng đợ của sản phẩm. Bởi các dòng nệm sẽ có độ đàn hồi không giống nhau, nếu bạn thích nằm nệm mềm thì nệm cao su hay nệm lò xo sẽ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời giúp bạn ngủ ngon mỗi đêm. Mặc khác, nếu bạn là tín đồ yêu thích "nệm cứng"  thì các sản phẩm nệm bông ép được đánh giá khá cao, thích hợp cho người bị đau lưng hoặc trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương

*Mua mà không thử*
Bạn nên nhớ 1/3 thời gian cuộc đời của bạn là dành cho việc ngủ. Nệm là thứ mà chúng ta dùng hàng ngày và rất quan trọng với sức khỏe, vì thế cẩn thận khi mua nệm là không thừa.
Do đó, dành 10-15 phút để kiểm tra tấm nệm là việc cần làm. Nó cho biết cơ thể bạn có cảm thấy thoải mái với tấm nệm đó không. Nếu được người bán hàng cho phép, hãy đi bộ chân trần trên nệm, bạn sẽ kiểm tra tốt nhất độ cứng của nó. Chân bạn càng lún sâu trong nệm có nghĩa là nệm càng mềm.

*Chỉ quan tâm đến sự thoải mái*
Chỉ 15 phút thoải mái khi nằm thử không đảm bảo bạn sẽ thoải mái về lâu dài. Chất liệu sản phẩm, độ bền của sản phẩm mới là yếu tố quan trọng nhất, đảm bảo bạn sẽ dễ chịu dài lâu. Vì thế, đừng bỏ qua việc kiểm tra nguyên liệu làm ra cũng như chất lượng sản phẩm.

*Mua nệm lò xo dựa trên số lượng cuộn dây*
Số lượng cuộn dây có vai trò quan trọng trong chất lượng loại nệm lò xo, nhưng số lượng không phải là tất cả. Một nệm cho giường đôi chỉ cần trên 400 cuộn dây là đảm bảo chất lượng, nếu trên 600 cuộn dây thì càng tốt. Bạn cần chú ý đến cả loại thép cũng như độ dày của cuộn dây.
Nệm lò xo tốt sẽ không gây ra tiếng động khi bạn trở mình nhưng nệm lò xo kém chất lượng sẽ phát ra những âm thanh khó chịu.

*Mua nệm cũ*
Đừng bao giờ mua nệm đã sử dụng, kể cả khi nó được bán rất rẻ. Bởi vì nệm liên quan trực tiếp tới giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của bạn. Thường nệm cũ chất lượng đã giảm, sẽ gây nhiều khó chịu cho người nằm.

_Theo Mattressmaker_​


----------

